# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Petit utilitaire de traitement d'image JPEG

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Petit utilitaire de traitement d'image JPEG

Zoom, luminosit, contraste, flou gaussien, qualit JPEG, prvisualisation et sauvegarde.

Enregistrement des paramtres de l'appli dans un fichier INI... 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

